

White House to mandate deletion of irrelevant private data - snake_case
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/3/7969423/data-collection-surveillence-limits

======
strictnein
FTA: "such as when the United States' surveillance of German Chancellor Angela
Merkel became public"

That was shown to be a fake NSA document, most likely planted (somehow) by
Russian intelligence. [http://www.vox.com/2014/12/12/7381539/merkel-phone-
tapped-ns...](http://www.vox.com/2014/12/12/7381539/merkel-phone-tapped-nsa)

"an investigation by Germany's top prosecutor has found no evidence that the
tapping ever occurred. He says he also believes that the document may not even
be authentic"

